

Requiem for a Dream: Aaron Swartz was brilliant and beloved. But … [2013] - byoogle
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2013/03/11/requiem-for-a-dream

======
tptacek
2013.

~~~
markbao
Was this a worthwhile read or was it debunked like some other _New Yorker_
stories?

~~~
tptacek
It's interesting and well put together, but not especially relevant for HN at
this point.

